# Poll: Weather Behaviour



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've seen a few arguements on here (old ones that I don't want to necropost back to life) about hedgehogs and weather. From my observation over the summer and even tonight, I'm a firm believer that hedgehogs can sense the weather and it can dictate their behavior.

Summer Time: I observed how my guys activity would change depending on the weather. We had a really hot summer for our region, staying in the 80s most of the time, typically it'd be down in the 70s with a week or two up in the 80s, basically it was the first real hot summer for NNY in about 12 years. I took notice to how it seemed activity levels would drop out the day before a blast of heat would hit us, now keep in mind they are in my room, windows closed and climate being controlled by an A/C. And then of course all during the heat wave, despite temps never going past 80 in the room and their cages, their activities would stay low. Once the heat would break, activity levels would go back up.

The reason I'm posting is this right now, New England is preparing for some heavy rains as a tropical depression is suppose to blow through the area Thursday dropping up to 6 inches worth of rain. Fun, especially when you're working outside, but I get the feeling we won't be working for too long.

For the past two weeks I've monitored namely Loki, since I got the "Hedgie Cam" running in his cage, and I've taken notice that tonight, they're not being as active as they would be. Loki has typically come out of his hut at 11pm, eats his mealies, drinks water, runs on the wheel and does his bathroom business, eats some kibble, and then goes into the cycle of wheeling and eating.

But tonight, he came out and eat his mealies, drank his water, ate some kibble, and within this 10 minute range has gone back to bed. He also didn't come out in his normal manor, say it takes him about 30 minutes from lights out to appear, he didn't come out for an hour.

Hester on the other hand who is usually up first, has yet to come out. She's fine I know this, it was a liner changing night and I always get an ear full for disturbing her, but still its not typical of her nightly activities to not be out yet.

So, anyone else observe changes in their hedgehogs activities with impending weather approaching?

Addition: About an hour after I posted this, Hester still hadn't been out in the cage, enough that I had to get up and check on her. Of course she's fine, gave me that "WTF" look for disturbing and waking her, and of course now she's up and eating, but just very unlike her not to be up and it being so late.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> I'm a firm believer that hedgehogs can sense the weather and it can dictate their behavior.


me too.

Harvey runs way less before/during the rain.

Sweetie seems to be sleepy when it rains too but that just means that he falls asleep in my lap or stays there longer.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Of course they can sense the weather, seasons, phases of the moon, barometric pressure etc. All animals can and in the wild, their activity, eating, nesting etc is dictated by this. It isn't really a whole lot different in our pets, just not as obvious. 

Some hedgehogs put on more weight over the winter and loose in the spring, some loose more quills and fur (shedding) during spring. Breedings are less likely to be successful during fall and winter. Ever notice erratic behaviour during a full moon? There are lots of changes they display, some more than others.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Winston gets extra huffy and jumpy before a thunderstorm I've noticed. It'll be interesting to see what changes winter brings.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Ever notice erratic behaviour during a full moon?


i think i have. heck, *i* am affected by the weather, so why shouldn't hedgies be...


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sherlock had a really grumpy spell for a few days and I can only attribute it to the sudden drop in temperature we had. Now that it's getting darker earlier and colder at night he seems to be eating a lot more as well.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I never thought about it before - but that would be a good thing to note in my journals. Since I keep track of miles & time on the odometer for each, along with kibble & weight. Why not take a second & write down any notable weather?
You're creating more work for me Puffers!


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm starting to think that's what is changing Sam behavior. Plotting his wheel, he went 7.6 miles the other night - he averages between 4.5-7 usually. Then last night, only 2.55. I want to get worried but I think he's just sleeping a little more....

He seems healthy and fine and when I hold him he looks great. He LOVES to cuddle. He will just sit on my stomach and as long as I curve my head over his head for a bit of an awning he sleeps without burrowing or anything.

If someone thinks I need to be worried, please say so, but I think he's just a relaxed hedgehog and a bit put off by the weather change in Michigan right now. 

Though the CHE keeps his cage a steady 76....


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

We don't have seasons here, we just either have hot and dry or cold and wet  mostly humid all the time.

Roxie has been a bit of a grump for the last two days and coincidentally the weather has been insane the last two days as well. Its blazing hot in the day and its raining and cold through the evening to night. Daytime temp averages at 27-31 celcius and night averages 24-27 celcius (sometimes more if it hasn't rained for awhile)

As for changes, I haven't changed anything in Roxie's cage except for her cage lid; I was told to cut a big hole in it to help improve ventilation and so its easier to keep an eyeball on the rascal.


----------

